# twin buggy recommendations?( suitable from birth)



## bizzibii

Ladies, 

I have a real big problem deciding and I would love some " real life " feedback from you all ? What twin buggy ( suitable from birth ) did you use/would recommend? tandem or side by side ? I am hesitant to pay 1500 Pounds for a bugaboo only to find out it's not practical to use etc.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I noticed my friend with two young ones had a hard time getting a side by side double stroller in and out of her front door so we are planning on getting one that is not side by side. But that's all I really know!


----------



## calm

I asked the same question some weeks ago if you want to have a look at this thread. I'm personally going to get the duowalker easywalker that has carrycots and maxicosis and is good up til they are 3 X

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/2179617-pram-help-clueless.html


----------



## Stinas

I love my Bugaboo Donkey! Not as wide as you would think with the seats or bassinets on.


----------



## Northernmonke

I have a baby city jogger tandem and I love it. My girls are 4 weeks old on sunday and weve hsd no problem with it in shops etc. We will get an out and about for dog walks once they have out grown the basinets x


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am in the US but I got the City Jogger Select Double.... I WOULDNT EVER USE ANYTHING ELSE. This thing has been so amazing. I even use it in the house so I can move the girls about while I do house work.

Very glad I didn't get a side by side! You can arrange the seats anyway you want with the car seats as well as the stroller seats when they are old enough to sit up unassisted.
 



Attached Files:







BJ-City-Select-combinations.jpg
File size: 68.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## highhopes2013

I haven't had my babies yet but I've bought the oyster max. I tried out a lot of buggies and felt that for me this offered the best in terms of ease of folding, fit into a small car boot, lightweight and not too pricey. The only cons I could see are that the baby on the lower seat doesn't have a good view and there isn't a lot of storage space for shopping.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

I have the baby jogger city mini double. It's the only pushchair I have ever had and it suits by girls just as well now at almost 3 as it did when they were newborn. It's a side by side but fits through most doors very well, I have never had a problem with shop doors etc. I believe now you can fit car seats on them but they couldn't when I got mine. I had carrycots which aren't necessary but looked more comfy for my girls when they were small and it even fits in the boot of my ford fiesta. Xx


----------



## bizzibii

:hugs:thank you ladies of all the input


----------



## marymoomin

Baby Jogger city mini. I wish I had had it from the start


----------



## AngelUK

I have the Mountain Buggy Duet and I cannot fault it, it is just utterly brilliant and SOO easy to steer. It is extremely narrow, narrowest on the market by far and yet my boys still fit in comfortably even now. I would never buy another.


----------



## xxshellsxx

i went to look at the mountain duo - loved it until i saw how small the carry cots were on it (which i want for the first few months) Put me right off it. I've seen the the out 'n' about nipper 360 double which is similar to the mountain duo and also converts to carry-cots - i have now found a store that stocks the carry-cots so i can go and have a proper look and see how big they are in the flesh.


----------



## calm

xxshellsxx said:


> i went to look at the mountain duo - loved it until i saw how small the carry cots were on it (which i want for the first few months) Put me right off it. I've seen the the out 'n' about nipper 360 double which is similar to the mountain duo and also converts to carry-cots - i have now found a store that stocks the carry-cots so i can go and have a proper look and see how big they are in the flesh.

Have you looked at the easywalker duowalker ? one difference is that the carrycots are bigger and they also have little legs if you place them somewhere other than the pushchair


----------



## xxshellsxx

i haven't heard of that one i shall now go and google, thank you :) x


----------



## xxshellsxx

went window shopping today with mum and my nephew who is 13 (he is so excited by the babies lol) Mum is paying for our pram, was looking for the out 'n' about nipper 360 to show her, so went to babies r us for a look then Ended up in mothercare, who had the bugaboo donkey ....omg my mother fell in love with it (as have I) she doesn't care how much it costs she is buying it!!!! It's over £1000 and is insisting! 

I feel really guilty about the cost - but i am really excited too as it's perfect! x


----------



## Mrs Mc

I have the donkey and love it! My girls are nearly 2, and I use it every day. It is my definate twin best buy.

I know its pricey (my parents bought it for us) but it holds it value really well, and you'll easily sell it aftr forna decent return.

X


----------



## xxshellsxx

I am now having the bugaboo donkey too :happydance: Mum is paying and we went window shopping today and she fell in love with it... no arguing with her she knows i love it and will not look at anything else now lol x


----------



## Pinkie 33

We've ordered a Bugaboo Donkey too! We tried the other twin buggies in shop (Oyster, ICandy) but fell in love with the donkey :haha:


----------



## bizzibii

We decided on the bugaboo donkey too. Went to order it today but for some reason I could not do it. I think it's too early for me


----------



## Pinkie 33

I felt a bit the same but ours will be five weeks before it is here and I want to be all organised by 30 weeks if possible. X


----------



## AngelUK

Not wanting to spoil it but the bugaboo is HUGE! It won't be easy to get into shop ailses etc. Just a well meant warning. :flower:


----------



## calm

AngelUK said:


> Not wanting to spoil it but the bugaboo is HUGE! It won't be easy to get into shop ailses etc. Just a well meant warning. :flower:

I'm not sure if its bigger than the one I think I'm getting (the duowalker), it kind of looks similar


----------



## AngelUK

I encountered one the other day in Waitrose and though their aisles are not narrow, I couldn't get past it. Two Mountain Buggy duets would have fit past each other no problem ;) One of those is over 10cm narrower than the Bugaboo.


----------



## calm

Its so hard picking a twin buggy/pram, each one has downsides, its been driving me mad for months lol


----------



## Pinkie 33

calm said:


> Its so hard picking a twin buggy/pram, each one has downsides, its been driving me mad for months lol

I agree! We have been through the good and bad points of each one numerous times. Its mind boggling. The Bugaboo is only 14cm wider than a standard configuration and we tested the one in the shop by pushing it through several doors :haha: 

I decided I wanted to see both babies alongside each other from birth and to be able to turn them around to see the world once they were a bit bigger. I also wanted something sturdy for pushing around the farm as well as being suitable for everywhere else. Its personal choice really.


----------



## calm

Pinkie 33 said:


> calm said:
> 
> 
> Its so hard picking a twin buggy/pram, each one has downsides, its been driving me mad for months lol
> 
> I agree! We have been through the good and bad points of each one numerous times. Its mind boggling. The Bugaboo is only 14cm wider than a standard configuration and we tested the one in the shop by pushing it through several doors :haha:
> 
> I decided I wanted to see both babies alongside each other from birth and to be able to turn them around to see the world once they were a bit bigger. I also wanted something sturdy for pushing around the farm as well as being suitable for everywhere else. Its personal choice really.Click to expand...

Its true, and I don't think there is one buggy good for everyone, I mean a "perfect" one, if there was we would all buy it like a shot. I think its about finding one thats near enough perfect for your needs.


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm not posh enough to shop in waitrose so i'll be fine :thumbup: lol In all seriousness i think the buggy that is right for each person is for different reasons, for me having them side by side in decent size carrycots through out the winter when they get here is what is important for me. Can't wait to start buying on friday!!


----------



## Mrs Mc

It is wide, but for me, I wanted to face both my babies, for as long as poss. This was the only pram that did this. Parent facing is sooooo important when they're small. Only turned them forward facing a few months ago, as the big wide world was much more appealing than Mummy! :cry: I would have had them parent facing forever if I could!!! :haha:

Another big plus for us was that it turns into a single. We are currently ttc again, and will be able to continue to use the donkey in single mode. So hopefully will get a good 4/5 years use out of it.


----------



## nittro22

We decided to go with 1 stroller that would hold carriers and then transform into a normal stroller. If I had to do it again, i would have bought a cheap frame stroller to hold the carriers, then bought a normal stroller once they were to big for carriers. I would recommend doing that. It will save a lot of headache, and when they are in their carriers, all you need is the frame stroller.


----------

